# Dive report: Lionfish spotted and shark punched



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

We took the "Luff Monkey" off-shore on Friday and Saturday. The weather and seas were great. Red snapper are numerous. We speared our limit easily. We saw hundreds of 5-15 pound range but none in the 20+ range. We also speared some flounder and picked up a few shovelnose lobsters.

The baby (1-2 inch) octopi were out and about. A couple attached themselves to us and ended up on the boat by mistake. We also spotted a number of adults that appeared to be thriving.

I stumbled across a lionfish. Sadly, my speargun was too big to be of any used killing/capturing him.

We continue to see sharks on most public wrecks. I had to punch one in the nose with the butt of my speargun a couple of times to keep him at bay. As usual, they head back to the shadows once we send the fish up on a liftbag.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report Bryan!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow!, I guess you got some good video as usual? The water has been really clear, I got some great stuff in the 120-140' range....Have to post later. Who do you call if you see one of those Lionfish?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great report! I'm kinda thinking that it might be time to aggressive with the sharks that wont leave you alone. We a about a 8 foot bull that just would leave us alone sat.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> Wow!, I guess you got some good video as usual? The water has been really clear, I got some great stuff in the 120-140' range....Have to post later. Who do you call if you see one of those Lionfish?


Hey Scott, 

I got a few seconds of video with the shark in it and then my camera unclipped from my mask strap and pointed stright up for the remainder of the dive. I ended up with about 30 minutes of video of the sun. 

Anna did a great job fending off the shark with pole spear while I wrangled the fish.


----------

